# airplay-airview



## Appollon (8 Février 2011)

Bonjours a tous voila je viens de telecharger une application dénommer airvew pour pouvoir utiliser mon mac comme envoyeur et mon ipod comme récepteur ou le coutraire mais je ne sais comment l utiliser 
Pouvez 'aidez je vous prit ?


----------



## DamienLT (8 Février 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je possède aussi cette application, et il vrai que c'est pas super clair pour l'utiliser.

- Alors pour commencer, vérifies que tes 2 appareils sont bien connectés sur le même réseau wifi (sinon ça ne fonctionne pas).

- Tu commences par lancer l'application sur ton iPhone, tu va avoir un écran avec marqué







- Tu lances iTunes et direction tes vidéos stockés dans l'onglet "Films".

- Tu lances la vidéo souhaité et tu devrais avoir un petit symbole comme sur le screenshot ci dessous (dans ta barre de lecture).






- Sélectionnes le nom de ton iPhone dans la liste.






- Si cela fonctionne, tu devrais avoir un logo en plein écran sur fond noir comme ça :






Sur ton iPhone tu as ça :






Et ça quand ta vidéo commence :






Voilà pour la petite explication.


----------



## Appollon (18 Février 2011)

Désoler de la réponse tard mais merci beaucoup maintenant cela marche très bien


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)

De rien ^^ N'oublies pas de mettre ton sujet en RESOLU.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Appollon (19 Février 2011)

Heu d'accord mais comment ?


----------

